# 1 puppy! 2 puppies!.....8?? PUPPIES??!!!!!!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Finally - after a couple failures with frozen semen....

K Litter v Wolfstraum

SG Csabre v Wolfstraum, Schh1, KKL1 and SG Gaston Galan Naleg, Sch3, IPO3, ZVV2, ZPO1




























Lots of puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yay. Glad to see that many pups after what I know had to be an expensive insemination.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I want one in like 2-3 years, lol!! Hopefully you'll still be breeding!? Can't wait to see more pictures/videos!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

goodness look at all of them! i counted 9 but i may have miscounted. When is she due?!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

WOOHOO! =) 

Glad it worked out this time. I know AI is _expensive_.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Lee - here is hoping that you have a successful delivery and all are hardy and healthy pups. Congrats.
Carmen


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

WOO HOO!!!!!!!. I know there will be lots of happy potential puppy owners, especially since there are only 3 "J" babies.

Isn't she due on Halloween?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Exciting!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The 2 AIs with frozen semen were with Ufo v Guy's Hof....This was a live breeding, although Gaston is a Czech dog, he has gone back and forth and is living in NY right now and was pleased to have a girlfriend!!! 

They are due in the next 3 or 4 days.....

Very Halloween-ish photos   D)

Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Lee, 

Do you know what other color gene he has besides sable? I know Csabre has black.

Do have that many "K" names on your list??


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

This should be an incredible litter--I am thrilled for you, Lee. Even though I swore I would not, I may have to consider a little brother for Grace.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

As soon as there old enuff send one Fuzzy land shark to Oklahoma


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Lee.. Bob told me yesterday.. all I could visualize was you doing a "happy dance" right there in the vet's office. Good things are worth waiting for, no? I know how much you've wanted a Csabre litter.. I am so happy for you. Now hoping for a healthy and safe whelping!! Great new!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on the little ones! I hope you have healthy, happy puppies!

I have some K names for you incase you need some. 

Boys
Klaus
Kato
Kalona
Kasper
Keanu
Kaden
Knight
Kosmo
Kingston
Kilo

Girls
Kalypso
Kahlua
Kapri
Karma
Kendra
Kennedy
Kinsey
Kenya


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats!!!! lotsa babies)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks all!! I am soooo excited for this litter.....2nd homebred generation (Hexe's too!)

My K names have been on a list for a long time!


Unisex/Boys

Kougar
Kaos
Kobra
Kairo
Komet

Girls

Karma
Kyra
Kira
Kelsey


Lee


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

So how much does frozen and AI for dogs cost? Curious how it compares to horses.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Major Congrats! Can't wait to see puppy pictures! Are all the puppies reserved already?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Congrats!! Hope all goes well with delivery. I can't wait to see happy and healthy puppies!! I bet momma is feeling like she is ready to pop. I counted 10 but I'm no expert.  

Keep us posted. Yippee!!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

My husband is going to end up kicking me off this board- All of these puppy picks makes me say - why not????- I already have one- why not get a 2nd dog (this one WILL be a sable). Don't want one until Dooney is older- but you would definitely be one of the breeders I would consider buying from - even if it means a trip to PA


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am pretty sure the whole litter will be sables....Csabre has a black recessive - the most likely recessive from Gaston would be bi-color like Cordon An-Sat.....so there COULD be bi's which would have a black recessive....

Lee


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

CONGRATS Lee!
Thank God we can do AI's ourselves..(because they can be pretty expensive at the Vet's office)...
Best wishes and hope that they turn out to be EVERYTHING you expect them to be!!
I'm very excited for you!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

[email protected]


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep, I think there are a couple of puppies in there - 10


Congratulations Lee!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Do you see Kaos? I think he has a Halloween skeleton costume on!  

Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> Do you see Kaos? I think he has a Halloween skeleton costume on!
> 
> Lee


:rofl:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats, wishing for a healthy delivery for your momma to be.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

wolfstraum said:


> Do you see Kaos? I think he has a Halloween skeleton costume on!
> 
> Lee


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Georgous litter of sables... Such chunky lil brats!! As the lucky owner of one of Csabre's pups I can vouch for them. A passel of TNT in a fur jacket! So gald that my favorite sable gal has more kids on the ground. 

Way ta go Lee...


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats Lee!!!! you must be super excited for this litter! Can't wait to see those pups.


----------

